# West Bend Wisconsin Swap Meet Sunday Feb. 25, 2018



## Bentspokes (Jan 28, 2018)

The bike swap meet is part of the big auto swap meet at the Washington County Fairgrounds, about 25 miles NW of Milwaukee on US45.
 Free parking. Doors open at 8am. $7 admission charge. All heated inside spaces.
The bike swap meet is in a separate heated building..


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for posting. Feel free to contact me for a space.


----------



## Bentspokes (Feb 9, 2018)

Bump


----------



## bikeman76 (Feb 16, 2018)

Great swap !   Lots of good stuff. 
Admission gets you into the car swap too !


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 20, 2018)

bikeman76 said:


> Great swap !   Lots of good stuff.
> Admission gets you into the car swap too !



Great show! Great cure for cabin fever! See you there.


----------

